# Icl7660



## Ramilrodriguez (Dec 9, 2019)

Hello everybody. Blessings to all. I just built a king midas and sounds pretty good. I had a whistling noise that resulted to be the charge pump. I had a 7660s cpaz. Replaced it with a lt1054 pin 1 bended and problem solved. I think that the 7660s I got is poor quality. I’m trying to find new 7660’s from a trusted suplier and found on the mouser page few of them with different #s 7660ipaz, 7660cpaz, 7660scpaz, 7660a... Any help to makemthe right choice. Thanks.


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Dec 9, 2019)

I use TC1044SCPA from mouser. No issues with my klon and KoT clones. The SCPAs are the ones I would get.


----------



## Ramilrodriguez (Dec 9, 2019)

pedjok said:


> I use TC1044SCPA from mouser. No issues with my klon and KoT clones. The SCPAs are the ones I would get.


I’ll check that one. Thanks.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Dec 9, 2019)

Yep, they need to be 7660*S *or they will whistle. Any letters after that don’t really matter in our applications. 7660SCPAZ work splendidly. Always check the data sheets to make sure Pin 1 is BOOST!


----------

